
Apache Spark Machine Learning with Large Data - lindstorm
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/11/petrov-apache-spark-machine-learning-large-data.html
======
brudgers
Original: [http://fullstackml.com/2015/10/29/beginners-guide-apache-
spa...](http://fullstackml.com/2015/10/29/beginners-guide-apache-spark-
machine-learning-scenario-with-a-large-input-dataset/)

